# home textiles retail stores, importers



## SoniaChopra (Jun 13, 2013)

what are all job opportunities for a Home textiles Senior merchandiser who is havving a 14 yrs of experience in this field..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I doubt that this field would be on the work visa shortage list, as it's not a technically challenging skill and there are 000's of Canadian citizens who can potentially do this job through either private tuition or on-the-job training.

I also doubt that there would be much demand for a foreign trained merchandiser/buyer who _doesn't_ have any relevant experience with the _Canadian_ marketplace. I am not saying at there isn't a demand for foreign trained people but, again, as this isn't a highly specialised field and there are courses and schools that are able to teach this to people in Canada, it would likely be easier/less expensive for a Canadian company to hire and train someone from within its staff base who has seen and has experience with the changing trends in the Canadian marketplace than to go to the time and expense of doing an LMO to sponsor/hire someone from overseas. 

If you are already in Canada on a visa that permits work, your chances might be better, but if you're looking for a way to get in on a visa, I wouldn't put too much hope in it.

Good luck to you!


----------



## SoniaChopra (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply..yes i agree to an extent.
but in case a company is sourcing majorly from India, then is it not a usp of a skilled person in this field who knows the Indian market adn buying procedures well?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You have a point, but you must also remember that there is a _very_ large Indo-Canadian community in Canada (Canadian born children of Indian ancestry and immigrants from India), and most if not all of the Canadian born kids speak Punjabi/Urdu/Hindi etc from a very young age, so again, it would be easier for a Canadian company to hire a Punjabi/Urdu/Hindi speaking person (they are beginning to teach Indian languages in the mainstream public high schools/universities) that they can send to India than to do the LMO and hire from India. In the larger communities (i.e. Vancouver/Toronto etc), there are many cloth houses and import companies (saree/salwar kameez and other Indian fashions) and the competition is pretty stiff, so it would be easy for larger non-Indian companies to use the purchasers within these companies as a source into the Indian market.

If you had some other unique skill set in addition to your experience to set you apart from a Canadian applicant, you might have a better chance of getting hired from India but as previously stated, merchandising really isn't a technically difficult occupation and there's a large pool of people within Canada who could potentially do the job that you're after.

I still wish you the best of luck in your search to get to Canada.


----------

